# Tahir



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Tahir.

I'm a beautiful honey-colored cat who's lost his way. I'm also a little bit depressed to be here at the shelter, because I know there's a much better life out there for me. I would love you forever if you brought me home with you and gave me the chance to be a wonderful cat I know I am. 










Tahir is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Tahir has been adopted!


----------

